# FEMINISTS ARE DUMB (Trigglypuff triggered)



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm sorry if you're a feminist but.... I HATE FEMINISTS (YES ALL) THEY ARE SO FREAKIN ANNOYING!!!! Ok so I know this has nothing to do with furries but it is so funny


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 25, 2016)

Before everyone gets in a seriously long argument over this and repeat forum history from every other site!!! I just want to say... There are feminists, and then there are extremists who claim to be feminists.. Simple as that. Wasn't feminism an idea for equality? I guess the best thing to do is change the name for those feminists out there who are fighting for true equal rights..


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeeeaaaahhh might wanna clarify that you're talkin about third wave feminism. First and second wave were legit and did good shit, current third wave feminism is sorta... Not so rad.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey... anyone else want popcorn?
I'm making some right now.

I have that feeling in my breeches... and I'm not even wearing any.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Hey... anyone else want popcorn?


'Long as it isn't that fake butter shit.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> 'Long as it isn't that fake butter shit.


We Wisconsinites don't do fake butter.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Hey... anyone else want popcorn?
> I'm making some right now.


(Silently sobs in corner because of braces)


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> We Wisconsinites don't do fake butter.


then the popcorn is a done deal.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> (Silently sobs in corner because of braces)


It's air-puffed, so there are no kernels to worry about.
Here, have some


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> It's air-puffed, so there are no kernels to worry about.
> Here, have some


That crap still gets lodged around the brackets and everything.

But hey, it's nothing compared to white bread. Hand it over!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> That crap still gets lodged around the brackets and everything.
> 
> But hey, it's nothing compared to white bread. Hand it over!


It melts in your mouth.
Doesn't even have to touch your braces 

Puffcorn is a savior to kernel-haters.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh wow, something new that we don't already know about.....

"*Scream* Take this down! You're offending me! You must respect me because I am entitled to it, but you're not! RAPE!"


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 28, 2016)

Save your popcorn guys and gals.
I don't think anyone would fall for bait this obvious.
(¬‿¬)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 28, 2016)

They just need to get laid is all.

Aslo:






Followed by:


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 28, 2016)

>Feminists are dumb
Furries aren't much smarter either, if being completely honest


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> >Feminists are dumb
> Furries aren't much smarter either, if being completely honest


 Spoken like a true modern feminist.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Spoken like a true modern feminist.


You look triggered :^)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 28, 2016)

I don't think being either a feminist nor furry means you're automatically intelligent since neither are inherently academic.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 28, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Before everyone gets in a seriously long argument over this and repeat forum history from every other site!!! I just want to say... There are feminists, and then there are extremists who claim to be feminists.. Simple as that. Wasn't feminism an idea for equality? I guess the best thing to do is change the name for those feminists out there who are fighting for true equal rights..


Egalitarianism is the word you're looking for.  Egalitarianism is for the equality of EVERYONE.

FEMinism have never been for the equality for both genders. It's always been about female supremacy.

Go find a feminist who takes prostate cancer seriously. I doubt you will find ANYONE. Or men being beaten by their partners. Or men being psychologically abused.



Prometheus_Fox said:


> I don't think being either a feminist nor furry means you're automatically intelligent since neither are inherently academic.


Feminists in general believe the fucking wage gap myth(it's not a WAGE gap, it's an EARNINGS gap caused by gender differences that are completely natural). And that women are oppressed and not equal when it comes to men. In some areas women have MORE rights than men. I've had numerous conversations where I've asked them to be specific on which rights men have that women doesn't. They can't come up with any. Then I mention military service and suddenly they do a 180 turn real fucking quick.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 28, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Egalitarianism is the word you're looking for.  Egalitarianism is for the equality of EVERYONE.
> 
> FEMinism have never been for the equality for both genders. It's always been about female supremacy.
> 
> ...


I won't argue specifics.
Just saying you don't need to take courses and get a degree in either to be one.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I won't argue specifics.
> Just saying you don't need to take courses and get a degree in either to be one.


Nope. Pointless degrees too. Degrees in what? Being a professional victim? This "degree" of theirs is fucking pointless and useless. Not to mention won't land you an actual job.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 28, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope. Pointless degrees too. Degrees in what? Being a professional victim? This "degree" of theirs is fucking pointless and useless. Not to mention won't land you an actual job.


Pretty sure that isn't an actual degree


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> You look triggered :^)


Not at all. I worship the ground my wife walks on. We are both entrepreneurs, we work for ourselves, and she makes a helluva lot more money than me, and that doesnt bother me at all. I am a stay at home dad FIRST, a plumber 2nd. I just said that above because I have seen you doing the fiminist thing before. I honestly thought YOU were the one who was triggered.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Pretty sure that isn't an actual degree


It's called women's studies. Go look that shit up.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 28, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> It's called women's studies. Go look that shit up.


Don't you mean gender studies?


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Don't you mean gender studies?


Same repertoire, different names.

They both indoctrinate(or at least attempt to) the ones who takes these studies into the feminist/SJW religion.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not at all. I worship the ground my wife walks on. We are both entrepreneurs, we work for ourselves, and she makes a helluva lot more money than me, and that doesnt bother me at all. I am a stay at home dad FIRST, a plumber 2nd. I just said that above because I have seen you doing the fiminist thing before. I honestly thought YOU were the one who was triggered.


Remind me of those pesky fiminist thingies I did before, you got me curious


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 28, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Then I mention military service and suddenly they do a 180 turn real fucking quick.


Reminds of this article I read that was saying women might have to register for draft in a few years, and a bunch of them were freaking out saying "Noooo, we don't want _this_ equality!!!"

I don't think that's how it works.



Prometheus_Fox said:


> Don't you mean gender studies?


Either way, that degree will give you some wonderful opportunities at McDonalds.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Remind me of those pesky fiminist thingies I did before, you got me curious


The first time I ran into you you and another were arguing about him "generalizing" woman as just "a thing". Maybe a week or so ago. I could go look the post up but that's a lot to look through. And I am not mad at.you Batt! I respect other folks opinions. Even if I don't completely agree with it. We can still be friends.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The first time I ran into you you and another were arguing about him "generalizing" woman as just "a thing". Maybe a week or so ago. I could go look the post up but that's a lot to look through. And I am not mad at.you Batt! I respect other folks opinions. Even if I don't completely agree with it. We can still be friends.


Lol, where he were called out by Sloshy? On "Stealing someone's girlfriend"? That was a figure of speech which certain people did not understand in the slightest and mistook it for him objectifying women. And men, for that matter.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 28, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Reminds of this article I read that was saying women might have to register for draft in a few years, and a bunch of them were freaking out saying "Noooo, we don't want _this_ equality!!!"
> 
> I don't think that's how it works.
> 
> ...


Lol agreed.
Maybe as an elective to fill up credit requirements, but then again, there's probably something better you can use your time up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, where he were called out by Sloshy? On "Stealing someone's girlfriend"? That was a figure of speech which certain people did not understand in the slightest and mistook it for him objectifying women. And men, for that matter.


Yep. That was the one.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> That crap still gets lodged around the brackets and everything.
> 
> But hey, it's nothing compared to white bread. Hand it over!


I totally understand. Had them for 5 yrs!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Reminds of this article I read that was saying women might have to register for draft in a few years, and a bunch of them were freaking out saying "Noooo, we don't want _this_ equality!!!"
> 
> I don't think that's how it works.


I am the first one to say that there's no way I would make it in the military, but I actually think we should take a look at Isreals military. Every one of their citizens must serve 2 yrs in some capacity, whether it's as a soldier or a secretary, or a medic, or whatever. I would have done my part if this was required here.

But i am the first one to stand up for Everyone's rights, as long as it harms none.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

As a business owner and it's sole employee, I work very hard for what I provide for my family and it took many years of stumbling and learning bf I made it to where I am today. I am very proud of my little business, bc I did it all by myself. 
Do I feel like I deserve something more bc I am a woman? Hell no, and anyone who thinks they are entitled to anything for really any reason is a cheat. Be willing to work hard for want you want out of life.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> As a business owner and it's sole employee, I work very hard for what I provide for my family and it took many years of stumbling and learning bf I made it to where I am today. I am very proud of my little business, bc I did it all by myself.
> Do I feel like I deserve something more bc I am a woman? Hell no, and anyone who thinks they are entitled to anything for really any reason is a cheat. Be willing to work hard for want you want out of life.


My Love!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not at all. I worship the ground my wife walks on. We are both entrepreneurs, we work for ourselves, and she makes a helluva lot more money than me, and that doesnt bother me at all. I am a stay at home dad FIRST, a plumber 2nd. I just said that above because I have seen you doing the fiminist thing before. I honestly thought YOU were the one who was triggered.


I am grateful for you everyday!!


----------



## thanhlam1793 (Oct 18, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> >Feminists are dumb
> Furries aren't much smarter either, if being completely honest


Good!Good!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh, boy. this sure is a thread.
It's interesting how many super-feminists (feminist exremeists) tend to be from western countries, that actually have much better woman's rights than other countries.
I wonder if they feel they can push their perverse agenda because there will be people who will listen to it. 
Bah, extremists. Always ruining things for everyone. be it fandoms, religion, race or politics, extremism will always be a problem.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Oh, boy. this sure is a thread.
> It's interesting how many super-feminists (feminist exremeists) tend to be from western countries, that actually have much better woman's rights than other countries.
> I wonder if they feel they can push their perverse agenda because there will be people who will listen to it.
> Bah, extremists. Always ruining things for everyone. be it fandoms, religion, race or politics, extremism will always be a problem.


Thing is, a lot of feminists aren't even extreme.

They have a fucked up view of the world, along with being lied to about shit like the wage gap.

A nice mix of intellectual dishonesty, cognitive dissonance, gullability and lacking skepticism and cynicism, and boom, you have the perfect feminist.

Still cancer to the mind, though.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Thing is, a lot of feminists aren't even extreme.
> 
> They have a fucked up view of the world, along with being lied to about shit like the wage gap.
> 
> ...


You know, for a while I didn't understand what this nebulous super-feminist really was or why people loathe them so much. But now I understand completely: these super-feminist's wish for history to repeat itself by making a female-dominant world in some petty form of revenge, regardless whether it is actually better for the world or not. Super-feminists are a selfish and regressive group of misogynists that are completely ignorant of the hypocrisy they engage in.
And now because of them, the word "feminist" now has a negative connotation. Thanks super-feminists.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> You know, for a while I didn't understand what this nebulous super-feminist really was or why people loathe them so much. But now I understand completely: these super-feminist's wish for history to repeat itself by making a female-dominant world in some petty form of revenge, regardless whether it is actually better for the world or not. Super-feminists are a selfish and regressive group of misogynists that are completely ignorant of the hypocrisy they engage in.
> And now because of them, the word "feminist" now has a negative connotation. Thanks super-feminists.


There's no such thing as a super-feminist. Only feminists and feminists who turn the reputation of other feminists to shit. Feminism today is completely pointless, unless you fight for women's rights in for instance fucking Saudi Arabia, Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, etc. 

If you truly were for equality you'd call yourself an Egalitarian. Not a FEMinist.

Egalitarianism automatically includes feminism. But there's no "but", "if", "however" or any other shit to make the sentence "I am for equality" longer.

In some areas women have MORE rights, for instance in terms of child custody in a divorce and military service.


----------

